# Gigging West Bay Galveston 4-28



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

Gigged West Bay Galveston last night. 10 nice flatties. water clear and smooth as glass.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome catch;congrats.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Very Nice! 

What Did That Bigg'n Weigh In The Middle?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

were u over near sea isle? Caught a couple nice trout last night, saw two someone giggn over in the cut.


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

how much did that large flounder weigh.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That one flounder is a beast. 

Nice trip.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

That is a fantastic catch this time of year! Were you gigging on foot or from a boat, east bay, west bay? Thanks a bunch! It's getting very hard to gig on foot because everything on the bay side is developed, fenced off or says no trespassing...Thanks!


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

I walk sometimes and use the flounder boat sometimes. I have a professionally built 16 foot boat with a 11 hp Honda air motor. I got these fish gigging with the boat. We had to cover a lot of ground. Hoping to get a bigger boat for this. I don't do the shouth shoreling of East bay or West bay. Would like to do that in Matagorda bays.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

I count 11?


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

Try again.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gimp6969 said:


> I count 11?


you work for the government, don't you?


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

That flounder is HUGE; congrats!


----------



## Iam74Gibson (Aug 11, 2005)

*Awesome catch!*

I am suprised to see how many you got. Thought they would be sparse right now. I am heading out to fish for the first time this spring on Sunday. I have not read many reports where flounder are biting. Is anyone catching them on rod/n/reel? I'll be taking my Bluewave with a 10" draft, so I can get reasonably skinny.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Did you get them on the outgoing tide? That's a nice haul.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Iam74Gibson said:


> I am suprised to see how many you got. Thought they would be sparse right now. I am heading out to fish for the first time this spring on Sunday. I have not read many reports where flounder are biting. Is anyone catching them on rod/n/reel? I'll be taking my Bluewave with a 10" draft, so I can get reasonably skinny.


Caught this one last weekend in Cold Pass just before the mouth of Xmas Bay. Caught on a 3 1/2 drop 2/0 Circle w/ a live shrimp/ popping cork. we were fishing the outgoing tide around 5:30 pm.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

how do you all cook them bad boys? i take a jar of crabmeat and make dressing out of croutons and stuff/bake them with a special basting sauce over the top.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I cooked one side of that flounder for myself Sunday after catching it the day before. Used Bisquick (didn't have flour) paprika, salt, pepper, garlic seasoning and mixed it together. Dressed the filet in olive oil breaded it, tossed it in a pan with some butter... Was delicious! Cooked for maybe 2min and it was done. Didn't have enough time or supplies to get crazy with limes, tomatoes and fruits etc. I have had a stuffed flounder and they are great.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Iam74Gibson said:


> I have not read many reports where flounder are biting.


The Flounder Fisherman are more tightlipped than the Trout Chasers. The Flounders are in the usual places. Marsh Drains, Points on shorelines.

Use a Plum, or Clear/Silver Flakes/Chartreuse tail Devil Eye on a 1/8-1/4 oz. jig head.

If you don't catch a fish in the spot in 15-20 minutes, move to the next spot. If you catch one, there is ususally another close to the same spot.


----------



## Iam74Gibson (Aug 11, 2005)

*Thanks for the Info*

I'll be chasin'em this weekend...Plan to fish around the mouth of the Hillsboro diversion canal...I'll report back...


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

WestEndAngler said:


> I cooked one side of that flounder for myself Sunday after catching it the day before. Used Bisquick (didn't have flour) paprika, salt, pepper, garlic seasoning and mixed it together. Dressed the filet in olive oil breaded it, tossed it in a pan with some butter... Was delicious! Cooked for maybe 2min and it was done. Didn't have enough time or supplies to get crazy with limes, tomatoes and fruits etc. I have had a stuffed flounder and they are great.


thanks for the idea, i had been putting my trout fillets in olive oil but not using it to make the breading stick, i will try this with butter.


----------



## scobey33 (Feb 2, 2006)

yeaaaaa....count again


----------



## faststrike (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nice*

Ltc I Am Waiting For A Trip.

Jt


----------

